# QVT Term



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello,
Can anyone help me with QVT term?


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry no replies. Perhaps it's because many of us don't even know what a QVT term is...at least I don't, and there would be other posts if others understood and knew what you were talking about. You might consider elaborating...  

JBotAlan


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

QVT Term is the program I used to write code in C. I'm only using it for this one class, which happens to be over in a couple weeks, so it's not too big of a deal anymore. It sounds like most people program in java or other languages these days and use other programs like Shell, but I don't know much about it.


----------

